# Is it just me???



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm been wondering lately if it's just me, or possibly I haven't seen a quality one but, I just can't handle any LCD display I've set in front of. I currently have a Panasonic G15 Plasma that I love and now Panasonic is launching a new Plasma line I'm not as worried but, I just can't help to wonder if I'm the only one with issue's?

The "Motion blur" features I've seen just freak me out and when it's turned off the TV makes me feel like I'm tripping acid and seeing tracers behind everything that moves. I have a cheap vizio 32" in my daughters room and it doesn't seem to affect me as bad as the nice 55" samsung my brother purchased. 

As I said. Just curious if it's me or I'm not seeing a good set.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Koopa said:


> The "Motion blur" features I've seen just freak me out and when it's turned off the TV makes me feel like I'm tripping acid and seeing tracers behind everything that moves.


Has your family considered intervention for the drugs? :whistling:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I believe there's a medical term for hallucinogenic drug flashbacks. Escapes me now but if you find yourself hiding in dark corners you may want to seek professional help.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha. Far as I'm concerned acid don't have anything in this HT drug I'm addicted to. It would most certainly be cheaper.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

You do get a little motion blur with some LCDs but I've never found watching the as stressful as what your describing. 
I think your right, drugs would be cheaper. Krell doesn't make drugs.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Switch to plasma or OLED. No motion blur. :bigsmile:


----------



## razz1 (Mar 2, 2012)

It took me a while to switch from a crt to something else some years ago. when I finally made the change I went with a pioneer plasma because it was as close as I could get to all the great things a crt has and get to 50". I have a panasonic plasma which I also enjoy, but I just bought my first Samsung 5 series Led. The lcd technology still isn't up to par yet imo. I have light bleeding out the edges of the screen and it lags. I hate the way 120 and 240hz looks blah blah blah. Plasma is a solid technology that has far fewer quirks than lcd. lcd is looks great when it's in a still image.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Some people are much more sensitive to motion blur, flicker, DLP rainbows, and other video issues than other people are. Fortunately(?) I'm one of the insensitive ones.


----------



## Truls (Dec 20, 2009)

You could try to turn off all the picture processing that many LCD's are filled of and are turned on as default.

Turn of noise reduction, turn of everything, Mpeg artifact reduction, picture enhancement and sharpness.

My Phillips went from a blurry and laggy to a FPS by doing that.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Each HDTV technology has its own unique issues and advantages.
About 7 years ago I thought I wanted to get LASIK eye surgery, so we saved up the money to get it done.
Turns out I am not a good candidate for that.
So we had $3k saved up and decided we would start looking for a new TV.
We had pretty much settled on DPL technology and then I read about the rainbow effect. We studied up on how to look for it and we tried real hard to see it, but we never did. 
So we purchased a Samsung HLR5677W and were very pleased with it. Actually that is an understatement, we loved it. 
I really don't know why but for no good reason 'new TV bug' started creeping in last October and I started looking into TVs.
Like everything else you read reviews about they ranged from terrible to stellar on almost every product.
After much research I decided I might prefer a plasma and my wife researched by watching her sister's Visio LCD and decided she wanted a LCD.
So we set off to the showrooms and viewed lots of TVs and decided it would be the Samsung UN60D8000.
I still slightly preferred the plasma over the LCD but my wife greatly preferred the UN60D8000 over everything else. So that is what we got. 
This TV looks very different than the DLP TV did and it took some fiddling with, to get it dialed in.
I adjusted it by eye until I got it looking the way I want it to look. Zero chance it's "reference" but to our eyes it has an amazing picture.
We watch the Dallas Mavericks all the time, I don't see motion blur and I do not have the picture processing turned off, while motion blur is a widely reported issue my personal experience says it is overblown.
Another issue I expected but do not have is flashlighting, while it is very pronounced on the Samsung 6000 series TVs the UN60D8000 sitting in my living room does not have this issue.
As I said the picture is very different than the DLP TV and it took some getting used to, but now it looks "normal" to me and I enjoy watching it a lot.
I can understand why individuals prefer either LCD or plasma TVs, they look different from each other.
While I was initially hesitant to go with the LCD TV my fear of motion blur and backlighting issues have been put to rest, and the bright light viewing capability on this set is a huge plus.
If you (the OP) prefer plasma stick with it, there are plenty of positives with that technology and especially if you have a controlled light viewing area I think plasma is the generally accepted way to go.


----------



## sheshechic (Mar 14, 2012)

I have lcd, led and plasma. I always turn off all the processing before I even start making any adjustments. I don't care for the soap opera effect at all.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I kinda like the soap opera effect, my wife keeps commenting on it so I don't think she really likes it.
I have told her there are things I can adjust to make it go away but so far she does not want me to do that yet.


----------



## sheshechic (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe that our eyes and brains make adjustments when we view something like that regularly.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, I completely agree that the human sensory system adjusts and adapts to the inputs it is getting.
I was not sure I was going to keep this TV initially.
Adjustments were made that changed the picture and more hours of viewing were logged so I / we were adapting to it too. I really like the new TV now but it could have as much to do with me getting used to it as it did with me adjusting it.
My brother inherited the DLP and I was over at his place Saturday, I still really like that TV.


----------

